# Angeln in Landeck / Tirol



## Mario72 (13. September 2007)

_Hallo Petri Brüder und Schwestern!!!

Wir beabsichtigen in den kommenden Herbstferien nach Landeck zu fahren.

Uns wurde zwar gesagt, dass es dort wohl einige Angelseen geben soll, aber keine konkreten Angaben.

Falls mir irgendwer dazu etwas sagen könnte wäre mir echt wohler, denn dann wüsste ich vielleicht auch was ich an Angelsachen mitnehmen sollte.


Vielen Dank schon einmal im voraus für alle Zuschriften.

Gruss

Mario
_


----------



## Wolvie024 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Landeck / Tirol*

Hallo Mario! 
Ich komme aus Landeck (na ja, 5 km von der Stadt entfernt), aber bitte glaube mir, mit Seen ist das Tiroler Oberland nicht gerade gut bestückt. In Landeck selbst kann man nur im Inn und in der Sanna angeln.
Also, hier einmal eine kleine Aufstellung:

* Silvrettstausee (Am Ende des Paznauntales) - ca. 45 Autominuten (oder mehr) von Landeck entfernt - Mautpflichtig. Karten gibt es im Mauthäuschen in Galtür. Man darf 4 Forellen entnehmen. Der Preis dürfte so bei 17,-- für die Tageskarte sein. Zu dieser Jahreszeit könnte die Straße aber schon durch Schnee versperrt sein. Alles in allem ein wunderschönder See. Ergiebige Fangplätze sind alle Einläufe und hinten drinnen die Sandbänke.

* Kopsstausee - Kartenabgabe und Regeln analog zum Silvrettastausee - liegt auch oberhalb von Galtür. Diesen See finde ich nicht sehr gut, denn die wenigen guten Angelplätze werden oft von rücksichtslosen Anglern gestürmt, egal, ob Du gerade hier bist, oder nicht. Außerdem sehr, sehr lästige Kontrolleure. An beiden Seen (Illwerke) wird viel mit Wurm, Bienenmaden und Mehlwürmer gefischt. Geheimtipp: Fleischmaden (die gibt es in Landeck nicht zu kaufen). Ach ja: an beiden Seen darf man nur mit Schonhaken angeln, sonst wird sofort die Angelkarte eingezogen.

* Schwarzwassersee in Ischgl
Wunderschöner Forellensee. Die Fische kommen von Leutasch und deshalb befinden sich immer wieder einige Saiblinge darunter. Man darf 5 Fische entnehmen und bezahlt ca. 20,--
Die Karten gibt es in Ischgl (*Peter Walser, *Paznaun 311, 6561 Ischgl). Der kleine See (ist eigentlich ein See, aus dem im Winter das Wasser für die Beschneiungsanlagen entnommen wird ist von Wald umgeben und man kann an vorbereiteten Platzen (mit Tischen und Bänken) seinen Fang an Ort und Stelle grillen. Mit Wurm und Fleischmaden fängt man auf Grund sicher ein paar Forellen. Ganz vorne, wo die Tische und Bänke sind, ist der schlechteste Angelplatz.

*In Tarrenz gibt es noch den Prenjursee. Das ist ein kleiner Angelteich für Karpfenfischer. Aber hier kann man fast nichts entnehmen. Nicht nur zu kleine Karpfen, nein auch zu große Karpfen ("jeder will mal einen großen fangen") müssen wieder zurückgesetzt werden. Auch Amur darf man nicht haben. Forellen sind so gut, wie keine drinnen.

* Ein schönes Gewässer ist der Plansee im Außerfern (ca. 1 Stunde von Landeck entfernt). In den letzten Jahren habe ich dort ganz schlecht gefangen, aber heuer soll es wieder besser sein. Am Freitag fahre ich mal hin. Außer Pfrillen sind, soweit ich weiß, alle Natürköder (Würmer, Maden, ...) verboten.

* Der Waidachsee in Leutasch ist ein Fischerteich - man zahlt dort nach Gewicht.

*So einen Teich gibt es auch in Nassereith. Hier ist aber eingiges nicht erlaubt. Ich glaube (bin mir nicht mehr sicher), dass Würmer und Blinker verboten sind.

Du siehst also, Du wirst von Landeck aus, egal, in welche Richtung ca. eine Stunde fahren müssen, um an einen See zu gelangen. Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir etwas weiterhelfen.


----------

